# Roaster on Sale for $17



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Using roaster ovens to handle large canning jobs has been mentioned in a couple of threads recently. I saw this 14 quart roaster on clearance at Walmart and thought I'd pass the info along.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oster-24-Pound-Turkey-Roaster-Oven-White/39082969

I ordered one mainly for making applesauce or apple butter. When I try to make it in a crockpot, I just make a mess. With this I can make one big batch at a time.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I got my roaster today, ordered it six days ago so that's pretty good timing. After taking a good look at it, I'm very satisfied. This is a stripped down model with no bells or whistles. It doesn't have an on/off switch so you just turn the temperature dial down to Min (for minimum?) then plug it in and set it on the temp you want. The highest temp is 450 degrees. When you're through cooking, turn it back to Min and unplug.

It also doesn't have a removable roaster pan. Since the cook base is not immersible, that means you'll need to set it on the counter and add some water and soap to wash it out, pour and repeat to rinse. That's the same way I have to wash out all my biggest pots and pans already so it doesn't matter to me.

It does have a removable roasting/baking rack to set your meat or baking pan on so it doesn't touch the bottom. I'll probably use a disposable aluminum foil pan for meat. The interior is the standard baked on enamel finish. After I ordered it I was reading some of the questions and someone mentioned that the inside had a Teflon type finish but that isn't correct. 

The 14 qt. size is exactly what I wanted. For the price of a crockpot, I have an appliance for cooking big batches of fruit butter, soup, etc. It's lighter than my other roaster - that one is an 18 or 20 qt. - and is some smaller so it won't take up as much room on my counter. The only other thing I can think of to add is that it's made in China. Yeah, I'd never have guessed it either.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Just checked to see if these were still in stock and saw that the price has gone down some more. They must be trying to clear them out. They're now $14.88.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for posting this!!! I just order one to have it shipped to the store - so no shipping charges.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I appreciate the post, just ordered one and am thinking about ordering more for Christmas gifts. I had mine shipped to Fedex store that is an easier pickup for me. With tax a little over $16 - Wow


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a Rival 8 quart roaster... From a garage sale or thrift store for $5.....

Being an old single guy it is VERY useful to me... Since it has baking temp capabilities, it is a little more versatile than a slow cooker... I use it for a lot of things... It is a pretty rare occasion that I would need a larger capacity appliance... If you can use this capacity, it is a good score...

Enjoy


----------

